# Ebay Curtis controller ?Clones? 1244-6661



## EBianchini (Oct 13, 2020)

Hey has Anyone tried one of these cheap ebay Curtis knock-off controllers? they are basically $500 for 80V and 600A capability, which would work for a small DC car conversion at 48KW









1244-6661 Programmable Motor Controller for CURTIS Lifting Platforms Forklifts | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1244-6661 Programmable Motor Controller for CURTIS Lifting Platforms Forklifts at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Wondering if they are any good or just junk...hoping someone pulled the trigger on one of these and can share their experiences with the forum

Thanks!


----------



## lateadopter (Nov 21, 2020)

I wonder if 11kW is enough for safe cruising speeds.

It would be interesting to see what they're like inside though


----------



## olegil (Jan 7, 2012)

11kW is 200Wh per mile at 55mph. A bit low, actually. So it depends on the efficiency (wind and tire resistance, plus weight) of the vehicle.


----------

